# Got my new spinnerbait mold in today!!



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm still waiting on wire frames and hooks to arrive but I just got my new DO-IT SJ-4B-A mold in and I needed to try it out. I grabbed some wire and a random hook that looked like would fit and came up with this! I should have painted the head but I haven't decided how I'm going to do them yet. I can't dip them in powder paint like I do with my jigs. I think my next investment might be a powder paint sprayer. But for now I think they will probably just get the rattle can treatment. I also got a ton of skirt material, and a rather large order of spinner blades today!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

you can heat and lightly brush powder paint a solid color....anything more might require a sprayer
that's how I do these for the salt water

.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I just tried brushing on the second one I did. I think it turned out great!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I like that good idea. You got two molds for the price of one.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I think your right..... it does look great!.....the fish will never know


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Put a few more together. I tossed in a pic of a bass jig for the fun of it!


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I thought I would pass along how I apply powder paint to spinnerbait heads. You can use any long plastic bottle, such as a small water bottle, cut in half lengthwise to form a trough. Dip a tablespoon or 2 of power paint near one end of the trough. Heat your spinnerbait head and dip it into the paint then oven cure. The trough accomodates the wire unlike a jar or cup. Any paint that is left over can easily be poured back into the jar.


----------

